# Tips and Tricks Using Homespun Yarn



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2013/12/04/tips-and-tricks-using-homespun-and-homespun-thick-quick/#more-19990


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Look Homespun up on Ravelry and read the comments. It truly is beautiful to touch and to look at. It is also the most difficult yarn to work with ever devised, IMHO. 

Lion Brand also suggests working from two different skeins, alternating every two rows, to avoid the pooling of colors built into the yarn. Has there ever been a yarn that required tips and tricks and other suggestions just to make it work?


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Have made one prayer shawl with Homespun - never again. Yes, it is nice to look at and feels good to the touch, but it is NOT a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Your either love or hate Lion Homespun. I make lots of prayer shawls with it; I like working with it.


----------



## glkinmt (Nov 17, 2013)

I've made several shawls and blankets with Homespun. I use size 15 bamboo needles and a simple pattern for shawls (co 60 stitches, knit every row until it's long enough - about 2-1/2 skeins - bind off loosely, weave in ends). For blankets, I like to use two colors and make them in stockinette stitch. It's a great way to use all those 1/2 skeins left from the shawls.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the hints. It will never be a favorite yarn for me, but it is nice and warm with beautiful colors--

Karen N.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I used it twice and never again it was difficult to work with - I used size 15 Boye interchangeable needles with the smallest cord and managed to get 2 cowls out of the one ball that I bought, any left over yarn went in the trash!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

shame on you. putting yarn in the trash. there is always someone out there looking for yarn.


Isis said:


> I used it twice and never again it was difficult to work with - I used size 15 Boye interchangeable needles with the smallest cord and managed to get 2 cowls out of the one ball that I bought, any left over yarn went in the trash!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> shame on you. putting yarn in the trash. there is always someone out there looking for yarn.


There was hardly any left and it had split and raveled up on itself, I wouldn't have wished that yarn vomit on my worse enemy!!!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, than that is OK!! I use Homespun and use large needles. I don't mind it at all. Just goes to show you we are all different.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I got 3 skeins almost free. Hum, maybe this is why???

Pzoe


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful website - I knit a lot with Homespun and do not have any issues with it - it makes wonderful neck warmers that are very soft. I have to admit, it is not always the easiest yarn to knit with - you do have to take it a little slower but I love the finished project.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

I had made prayer shawls with Homespun took a week In Joann's last week and spotted some very pretty purple to my surprise I had no problems at all and finished in 2 days.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I have made a queen size blanket, a sweater, 3 hats , a long scarf , 2 ponchos ,and a cowl with Homespun and have never had a problem with it. I am now knitting squares for another blanket.


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

I knitted a three foot Christmas stocking with homespun. It was a little tricky to work with especially on increases. I took a easy pattern and just used size 15 needles. My friend made the same thing as she loved mine and had no trouble. So I feel it depends on how you hold the yarn and work with it. She knits loosely whereas I start out tense from my day and than it is looser and easier to work with. Perhaps that's the hint for working with it. Hold it loose and the fibers are in natural position. Just a thought.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have made alot of things with Homesput.i really like it!!
i don't find it difficult to work with..in fact it is my favorite yars. i always buy it when i find it on sale!!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have made alot of things with Homesput.i really like it!!
i don't find it difficult to work with..in fact it is my favorite yars. i always buy it when i find it on sale!!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have made alot of things with Homesput.i really like it!!
i don't find it difficult to work with..in fact it is my favorite yars. i always buy it when i find it on sale!!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

sorry about the multiple posts...can seem to figure out how to use the send button, as it pops up several times and i don't know if the message has been posed or not.
Blessings


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

IMHO it must be a bear to work with if the maker has to compile a list of "Tips and Tricks" to work with it.
I have never used it, but after reading the list I don't think I'll try it. There are so many nice yarns out there that don't need tricks to work with it.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DizzyDee (Dec 8, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> IMHO it must be a bear to work with if the maker has to compile a list of "Tips and Tricks" to work with it.
> I have never used it, but after reading the list I don't think I'll try it. There are so many nice yarns out there that don't need tricks to work with it.
> Thanks for posting this.


Sorry you feel this way--don't know why LionBrand felt need to post this, unless they just aren't getting enough sales. It isn't that big of a deal, I have used it multiple times and have found it easier to work with the more I have used it. It really has a LOVELY drape and feel when it is knitted--worth the small amt of hassle.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I love working with homespun, never had a bit of trouble


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

glkinmt said:


> I've made several shawls and blankets with Homespun. I use size 15 bamboo needles and a simple pattern for shawls (co 60 stitches, knit every row until it's long enough - about 2-1/2 skeins - bind off loosely, weave in ends). For blankets, I like to use two colors and make them in stockinette stitch. It's a great way to use all those 1/2 skeins left from the shawls.


I have used Homespun and have not liked it, but I have not given up on it. Now that I see these posts, using a size 15 needle. I have one question though. You state that you use two colors...are they both Homespun yarn?
thanks


----------



## glkinmt (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, I use two colors but both homespun yarn. It makes an amazingly warm blanket. I've never had any trouble with this yarn. I do tend to keep the tension loose so that may help.


----------



## glkinmt (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry - double post!


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

glkinmt said:


> Yes, I use two colors but both homespun yarn. It makes an amazingly warm blanket. I've never had any trouble with this yarn. I do tend to keep the tension loose so that may help.


Thank you!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Homespun yarn have made several scarves & afghans with it so far and it knits us easily (for me), is so soft & fluffy....and washes up beautifully. An afghan I made my daughter over 20 years ago is still going strong. In fact, I have a baby blanket on my needles right now in an off white that I am making for a niece due in a few months! Thanks for the link, had never seen this before...most hints I already knew by trail & error...had never thought of combining another yarn with it tho, that might be fun!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Homespun yarn have made several scarves & afghans with it so far and it knits us easily (for me), is so soft & fluffy....and washes up beautifully. An afghan I made my daughter over 20 years ago is still going strong. In fact, I have a baby blanket on my needles right now in an off white that I am making for a niece due in a few months! Thanks for the link, had never seen this before...most hints I already knew by trail & error...had never thought of combining another yarn with it tho, that might be fun!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> I absolutely LOVE Homespun yarn have made several scarves & afghans with it so far and it knits us easily (for me), is so soft & fluffy....and washes up beautifully. An afghan I made my daughter over 20 years ago is still going strong. In fact, I have a baby blanket on my needles right now in an off white that I am making for a niece due in a few months! Thanks for the link, had never seen this before...most hints I already knew by trail & error...had never thought of combining another yarn with it tho, that might be fun!!


 whoops, sorry about the double post.....sometimes I get distracted and when I come back, forgot where I was....LOL!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Homespun and don't have a problem knitting with it; in fact, I'm working on 2 sets of shrug, scarf & hat for my 2 favorite girls.

However, I would NEVER crochet with it. I usually use a crochet hook to pick up stitches and I find that pure misery!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Last Christmas I hand knit 9 hoodies (child to adult sizes) with Homespun yarn. Everyone loved them, as the were so soft and cuddly. I didn't have any problems knitting, but when sewing up the seams, found I needed to be careful as the yarn tended to shred after sewing for a while on longer seams. I finally solved this by doing my seams on a bulky knitting machine, hanging right sides together for shoulders, side, top of hood, and underarm seams, knitting one row, and binding off.

It also knits up very nicely on a metal-bed knitting machine. I had trouble with stitches not wanting to knit off cleanly when I tried it on the plastic-bed hobby machines.

All in all, I'd use it again. The colors are so lovely and the finished garments are warm and soft.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Sine said:


> Your either love or hate Lion Homespun. I make lots of prayer shawls with it; I like working with it.


Me, too! I thought I might be the only person who loved this yarn for knitting.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Homespun is quite expensive, considering how much of a booger it is to work! (imho)
When my eldest gs was much younger he picked it out in the store for me to make him a sweater. I really could not knit with it. That boy brought me a crochet hook, and I got the sweater made! I have some in my stash and have got to use it...so maybe I will crochet something of it!


----------



## janm34 (Sep 28, 2011)

I started to knit with Homespun and hated it. It was bunching all up as I knitted, then someone on KP said to start from the center of the ball. I couldn't find the center so wound it from the outside into a ball so the center start was the beginning. Didn't have any problem using it then it knitted up without bunching up on me after that.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would only knit with this yarn. It is too difficult to see the stitches when trying to crochet with it. At least with knitting, the stitches are on the needle and easy to see. I have made lots of knitted scarves with this yarn and also a prayer shawl that was really soft and beautiful. Each piece of yarn in the fringed edge had to be knotted at both ends.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you substitute another bulky yarn? I would love to knit a poncho or cape, but 1 experience with it has me running scared.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, after reading the testimonials I'll have to try it!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have made so many things with Homespun! I used 3 balls of yarn at once (1 multi-colored, and 2 solid colored skeins) on size 13 or 15 needles to make afghans for my 3 grandchildren and some of their friends. (Simple pattern: Rows 1 & 2, K; Rows 3 & 4, K1, P1, repeat. Pattern same on front and back). Like any yarn, it has some "quirks"; you just deal with them. I have made baby blankets and shawls, too. All warm, soft and easy care.

Donna K


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

DSouthard01 said:


> I have made so many things with Homespun! I used 3 balls of yarn at once (1 multi-colored, and 2 solid colored skeins) on size 13 or 15 needles to make afghans for my 3 grandchildren and some of their friends. (Simple pattern: Rows 1 & 2, K; Rows 3 & 4, K1, P1, repeat. Pattern same on front and back). Like any yarn, it has some "quirks"; you just deal with them. I have made baby blankets and shawls, too. All warm, soft and easy care.
> 
> Donna K


Thanks, I am going to try this....might be a good way to use up some of my extra homespun!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I also like knitting with homespun, even some lace -- but with lots of life lines! I got a lot of it when Michaels had a $1 sale and have made anything you can think of. It looks very pretty off the needles and even blocks very nicely with steam. But the best advantage is that it's easy care for the person who receives the knitted gift. ... and the colors are beautiful!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

When my husband and I retired I decided to relearn the knitting skills my Mom had taught me years and years ago. We were traveling in our trailer for the summer and I bought some Homespun yarn to make a rectangular shawl for my daughter...and, ohhhh, I think some of my not-so- ladylike swear words are still floating in that trailer!! It IS soft and lovely to the touch and I still torment myself with it LOL but that first time I used it...oh my! IMHO simple designs are the best to use for it plus an extra dose of patience for the yarn twisting to and fro


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

You're welcome. Enjoy!

Donna K


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

I've been thinking of trying the Homespun yarn for awhile. After reading all of the remarks, I decided to give it a try. I used a simple knit pattern with alternating knit and purl stitches on size 11 needles and the only drawback I can see is that you have to look really close to distinguish the knit stitches from the purl, but it's not impossible. The result is a beautiful and soft piece. I would definitely use it again!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I find that I have to tie a knot in the end of this yarn so that it stays together. Since, I make hats and blankets for the hospitals, I seem to be a yarn magnet for the Homespun yarns. I would not ask a beginner to try to knit with it, without some previous experence of knitting.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love using Homespun.. Have used it a lot. I mostly crochet with it, but have knitted with much success as well.


----------

